# Tech Nine MFM pro series bindings?



## Guest (Feb 7, 2010)

anyone riding on these bindings...i was about to pick up a pair and i read some pretty terrible reviews with hardware coming loose etc etc. im an all mountain rider focusing mostly on jumps but also rails/boxes etc etc. so question is good choice in a binding im getting a good deal on them for about 130 shipped and i see retail is 270.. any and all feedback would be great


----------



## Dano (Sep 16, 2009)

These were on Brociety about an hour ago. The reviews were absolute shit though. No personal experience, just second hand info, but keep your eye on that site though if you really want these things


----------



## rjattack19 (Nov 7, 2008)

i have used technines in the past and if these things are anything like the ones i used i would stay faaaar away.


----------



## return2heaven (Jan 28, 2009)

130 shipped imo isn't a deal for technine bindings. the ratchets suck, the hardware rusts and once they do you can forget about adjusting the bindings cuz the adjustment pieces will just break off, overall the quality is just not up to par compared to all the other bindings in that price range. this is from personal experience, ive had the technine coulter pros and technine icons. stay away from t9 til they get their shit together.


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

Just checked out the a few technine bindings today and they were horrible. I was trying on boots and grabbed a few different bindings to see how they fit and the technines were the worst quality binding I've ever seen. Plastic ratchets!!! the ladders were so cheap they bent when I started tightening them and each time they bent the teeth would skip. I stripped one right there in the shop. Stay away from technine.


----------



## jonas007 (Feb 24, 2009)

I would stay away from Technine. I had the 08 MFM Pro's and at first I was impressed by them. During the year I used them the screw that holds the toe cap came off twice, fortunately it was AFTER I got off the lift. Speaking of the toe cap, T9's are big and bulky and don't conform well to your boot. Because they are so big the get shredded up fast. The last thing I noticed before I got rid of them was that the frame was slightly bent. Use your $130 for Union Forces or spend a bit more for Burton Cartel's or Ride Delta's.


----------



## twin89 (Jan 21, 2009)

i have used some technine icons and i can atest that the ladders are very soft and bend when you tighten them and so your teeth skip, hard to get em tight. however once you get em tight they are very comfy, but i would spend your money elsewhere


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2010)

i just got last years mfm pros at the begining of the season.. i was so pumped to get them.... then i got them:thumbsdown:. they were cool at first and i like the feel of them def good for like jibbing and what not because they have a nice forgiving feel to them. but after a while i couldn't stand having my straps slipping and whatnot. i do however love the toe cap and the highbacks.

today on the other hand.. i got some union forces. the buckles are amazing no slipping. they are mad comfy. so snug on the boot. prob best bindings ever. only problem, no toe cap. but what i do plan on doing is rigging my mfm toe cap onto the forces. hope it works out because putting the forces strap over the toe is just weird for me for some reason. def get some forces or some contacts or just any unions in general.


----------



## Technine Icon (Jan 15, 2009)

Technine makes some nice boards, but when it comes to bindings they make shit. Trust me, I had the mass appeals for a two weeks before i sold them. They start off awesome on the first day, but the next time u go they will fall apart. I lost a toe cap and two screws on my second day riding them. I've switched over to Unions and absolutely love them and recommend them


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

It's too bad because I remember 4-5 years ago everyone had technines and they had a lifetime warranty. I had the Team 2's and they were solid. The toe ladders started stripping out after about 2 years so I warranteed them and they sent me a whole new set of toe straps. I thought at the time, with a few small improvements, they'd be the best bindings on the market. Guess I couldnt have been more wrong.


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2010)

now we are talking about the 09's right...because i read tons of reviews and heard the 08's were garbage and the 09's were a BIG step up converting to all leather and fiberglass no plastic ratchets anymore? the only thing i heard was u should swap out the tech nine bolts for some standard steel ones from a hardware store because they have come loose


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

LibTech04 said:


> now we are talking about the 09's right...because i read tons of reviews and heard the 08's were garbage and the 09's were a BIG step up converting to all leather and fiberglass no plastic ratchets anymore? the only thing i heard was u should swap out the tech nine bolts for some standard steel ones from a hardware store because they have come loose


Def the 09's...couldn't believe how bad they were. Huge disappointment because I actaully like the look of them.


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2010)

yea i liked the look of them...well i picked up a pair so maybe a little modification of the hardware and i might be good if not i have a warranty on them.. im in the midwest so its not like im riding anything huge just need them to hold together for park..upgrading the board over summer anyways maybe ill get something different then..thanks for your guys opinions though


----------



## RobG (Dec 29, 2009)

i have a pair of the 08 MFM pros and they are super comfy but definitely had lots of problems with them, bolts didnt come loctited and would fall out, some would break, the straps tore up like crazy too. i know the 09s are MUCH better but im not sure if they still have some problems. i now have a pair of 2010 technine team bindings and i like them a lot. they are super comfy and really well constructed and easily adjustable with a lot of options to get them just right. the only complaint i have is that the ratchets could use some work, sometimes they just dont wanna get that one last click you need haha. if you like them i would say go for em, technine definitely makes nice stuff, just like any other brand they went through some trial and error before they got it dialed in


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2010)

yea im into them alot. pretty much from what i heard i should buy some loctite and loctite all the hardware and replace the t bolts with some standard bolts from a hardware store..question is tho should i loctite the heel cup bolts?? i know im going to do the plate bolts. but anybody got a suggestion to what all needs to be loctite


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

RobG said:


> i have a pair of the 08 MFM pros and they are super comfy but definitely had lots of problems with them, bolts didnt come loctited and would fall out, some would break, the straps tore up like crazy too. i know the 09s are MUCH better but im not sure if they still have some problems. i now have a pair of 2010 technine team bindings and i like them a lot. they are super comfy and really well constructed and easily adjustable with a lot of options to get them just right. the only complaint i have is that the ratchets could use some work, sometimes they just dont wanna get that one last click you need haha. if you like them i would say go for em, technine definitely makes nice stuff, just like any other brand they went through some trial and error before they got it dialed in


You really need to try some other brands and see what much better really is.


----------



## RobG (Dec 29, 2009)

Extremo said:


> You really need to try some other brands and see what much better really is.


ive ridden burton, ride and flux bindings. burtons are shit, nothing good about them at all. rides were ok but had lots of problems with the ratchets getting stuck, and ive seen that happen to other people too. the fluxes were nice, i would buy another pair of those. ive been wanting to demo a pair of unions cause i hear good things about them



LibTech04 said:


> yea im into them alot. pretty much from what i heard i should buy some loctite and loctite all the hardware and replace the t bolts with some standard bolts from a hardware store..question is tho should i loctite the heel cup bolts?? i know im going to do the plate bolts. but anybody got a suggestion to what all needs to be loctite


yeah i replaced all the T bolts on the straps with some from a hardware store for mad cheap. get the blue loctite and do all the smaller bolts. the highback bolts are the ones i had problems with, but with loctite theyll be fine. the bigger bolts for the heelcup you dont need to worry about. hope this helps and lemme know if you have anymore questions about them


----------



## RyCan3 (Feb 15, 2010)

I haven't really had any trouble with my technine bindings. They fit my boots good and they have held up so far on my many falls lol.


----------



## seant46 (Dec 8, 2009)

RyCan3 said:


> I haven't really had any trouble with my technine bindings. They fit my boots good and they have held up so far on my many falls lol.


You have not been riding enough then cuz i bent those frames easily lol. Prob the worst bindings i have tried to be honest. They were last years models but i see kids with broken t9 bindings in the park all the time so i doubt they changed.


----------



## onel0wcubn (Oct 8, 2009)

Coming back from flows to strap in bindings the technine mfm pros were my first bindings... They looked really good online and on paper but when I got them it was a different story.. The high back is made of a cheap plastic and broke on me within a few days.. I had to mod it and make it stronger... then the toe caps are made of a cheap leatherette material that started peeling after like 4 days of riding.. 

I wouldn't recommend these to anyone that has money to spend on bindings..


----------



## jonas007 (Feb 24, 2009)

seant46 said:


> You have not been riding enough then cuz i bent those frames easily lol. Prob the worst bindings i have tried to be honest. They were last years models but i see kids with broken t9 bindings in the park all the time so i doubt they changed.



Yeah, I had 2008 Technine MFM Pro's and the frames on them bent after only a dozen times out. You could tell because when they were placed on a flat surface the inside of BOTH frames were raised up around the toe cap area. Speaking of toe caps, the material on those things tear apart really easy. Its easy to see why because they are so big and bulky and probably scrap on the ground with any fall. If they made them more streamlined it wouldn't be a problem.


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2010)

well i got them today and strapped them all on!!! i actually had loctite come on all my hardware which was a shock but i did the courtesy of adding some more myself just to be safe...gave them quite a beating..my cap strap adjust did come undone one time but that was it and i think it was because i didn't quite have them on well...after a few small adjusts they were Great...excellent response and the leather on the cap straps/straps were very heave duty..no problems with high backs or hardware coming loose...even took one hell of a nasty spill off a jump and still no problems...no problems with the ratchets either it seemed like after the first few runs my left rachet became very strong and had no problems locking down tight maybe because the use of it coming on and off?? i don't understand what people are riding but i don't see how they would be breaking on them like that...but for all you other riders who are more free ride and some park i would recommend these bindings for sure.. and im coming off of some drakes which were also very solid..i like these much better and its the 09s im talking about...08s were garbage


----------



## unicorn rainbow (Jan 30, 2013)

*lasted 4 days...*

Was in Telluride over winter break, fortunately for me they broke last day, last run. Working on getting store credit from the-house.com at the moment so I can upgrade.

Pictures are worth a thousand words right?

























Hopefully the image resolution isn't scaled down too much from uploading these. Basically the baseplate ripped on my front foot right where the plate disc screws into your board, so that was still screwed in and my boot with binding strapped to it came right off lol. Got to sled down on my board the rest of the way since I was on the middle of the mountain, that was pretty fun, no joke.


----------

